# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Δεν μπορώ να ελευθερωθω από το τραύμα.

## Potnia

Δεν μπορώ να ελευθερωθω. Δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω δεν μπορώ. Κλονιστηκα. Είμαι ένα άδειο άψυχο ον που σέρνεται νεκρή εσωτερικά χωρίς ψυχή. Πιέζομαι αφόρητα και κάνεις δεν με βοηθάει και κάνεις δεν καταλαβαίνει. Κανείς. Κάνεις δεν καταλαβαίνει. Δεν θα συνέλθω ποτέ το ξέρω πια. Δεν πρόκειται να πάρει πίσω αυτή ποτέ αυτό που είπε. Με τσάκισε. Μου τσάκισε την ψυχή μου. Την κουρελιασε. Την πιστεύω και δεν καταλαβαίνω πως το έκανε αυτο σ εμένα. Τόσα χρόνια άλλαξα έγινα άλλος άνθρωπος εξαιτίας της. Την πιστεύω την πιστεύω και κλαίω όλη μέρα. Γιατί να μου το πει αυτό γιατί να μου φερθεί έτσι? Ήταν η θερπαυτ3 μου. Γιατί να μου το πει αυτό? Γιατί δεν το παίρνει πίσω να ησυχάσω να ηρεμήσω. Δεν μπορώ να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου. Νιώθω ότι ένα τεράστιο χαστούκι έπεσε πάνω μου. Με δολοφόνησε. Εσωτερικά. Ποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει?

----------


## homebod

να πάρεις το αίμα σου πίσω! 

Να την εκδικηθείς με τον αμεσότερο και σκληρότερο τρόπο. 

Να φερθείς αμείλικτα!

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν μπορώ να ελευθερωθω. Δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω δεν μπορώ. Κλονιστηκα. Είμαι ένα άδειο άψυχο ον που σέρνεται νεκρή εσωτερικά χωρίς ψυχή. Πιέζομαι αφόρητα και κάνεις δεν με βοηθάει και κάνεις δεν καταλαβαίνει. Κανείς. Κάνεις δεν καταλαβαίνει. Δεν θα συνέλθω ποτέ το ξέρω πια. Δεν πρόκειται να πάρει πίσω αυτή ποτέ αυτό που είπε. Με τσάκισε. Μου τσάκισε την ψυχή μου. Την κουρελιασε. Την πιστεύω και δεν καταλαβαίνω πως το έκανε αυτο σ εμένα. Τόσα χρόνια άλλαξα έγινα άλλος άνθρωπος εξαιτίας της. Την πιστεύω την πιστεύω και κλαίω όλη μέρα. *Γιατί να μου το πει αυτό γιατί να μου φερθεί έτσι?* Ήταν η θερπαυτ3 μου. Γιατί να μου το πει αυτό? Γιατί δεν το παίρνει πίσω να ησυχάσω να ηρεμήσω. Δεν μπορώ να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου. Νιώθω ότι ένα τεράστιο χαστούκι έπεσε πάνω μου. Με δολοφόνησε. Εσωτερικά. Ποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει?


τι σου ειπε;

----------


## Potnia

> τι σου ειπε;


Αχ παιδιά σας παρακαλώ ας με βοηθήσει κάποιος. Κλαίω όλη μέρα. Όλη μέρα. Την πίστεψα με όλη τη δύναμη της ψυχής μου. Γιατί να μου το κάνει αυτό? Γιατί να με φέρει σε αυτή τη θέση? Μου είπε ότι δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να υπάρχω ως εγώ. Το εγώ μου πέθανε μετά από αυτό. Δεν με νιώθω δεν λειτουργούν τίποτα. Δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να υπάρχω ως εγώ..... Εγώ εγώ δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να υπάρχω ως εγώ. Ένα βαθύ και τεράστιο τραύμα. Αν δεν φύγει δεν πρόκειται να γίνω καλά. Έχουν χαθεί όλα τα χρόνια του παρελθόντος. Εάν δεν το πάρει πίσω δεν πρόκειται τίποτα μ αλλάξει. Ήμουν καλά. Σας το ορκίζομαι ήμουν καλά. Μετά από 2 χρόνια ψυχανάλυσης και αυτη την κακοποίηση έγινα έτσι. Δεν νιώθω το εγώ μου δεν το νιώθω καθόλου. Καθόλου. Είναι εφιαλτικό φοβάμαι. Είμαι ζωναντη νεκρή. Χωρίς το εγώ μου δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Βρε παιδιά εσείς τι πιστεύεται έχω το δικαίωμα να υπάρχω ως εγώ? Την αλήθεια όμως πείτε μου.ονπ την αλήθεια.

----------

